# Understanding Limited Atonement is essential for Salvation?



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 25, 2005)

"Francis Turretin's work, "The Atonement" is ready for the public.

Description:
WHY DID Jesus Christ DIE on the cross? Throughout Church history one will find many different answers. *The right answer is critical to salvation* and entering into a right relationship with Jesus Christ."


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 25, 2005)

Tim,
Can a man be saved yet he know not what he needs to be saved from? The understanding of the atonement is critical in this regard. Man has a debt, Christ pays for that debt. Unless you understand this, you blow it on the level of justification, hence, you are still owning your sin.

[Edited on 3-25-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 25, 2005)

Essential for salvation? I would not go that far. Critical in understanding more fully the completed work of Christ and all other doctrines associated with it? (i.e. covenant theology, particular grace, the gift of the Spirit, etc.)? Absolutely. Faith in Christ, is faith in the Person of Christ. You may not understand him completely, but if you are trusting Him alone to save you from your sin, despite some inconsistencies regarding the atonement, then I think we can be gracious and grant that Christ may save some. Otherwise, we may have to write off centuries of Christians in the past.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Tim,
> Can a man be saved yet he know not what he needs to be saved from? The understanding of the atonement is critical in this regard. Man has a debt, Christ pays for that debt. Unless you understand this, you blow it on the level of justification, hence, you are still owning your sin.
> 
> [Edited on 3-25-2005 by Scott Bushey]



I presumed he was meaning limited atonement. However looking back I don't see that. Sorry about that.


----------

